# FINISHED and ready for the birds (1)



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just finished all but a little clean up and then !!!!!!!! THE BIRDS.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS Fabulous!! 
No birds? Where the heck did those two eggs come from? You laying eggs now??????????LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. I saw the other pictures too. The loft looks great, for real. When you want to post all your pictures in the same thread, just "reply" to your previous post and you can put in three more pics.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I couldn't figure out how to post more than three pictures on the same post. Thanks for the info. Now the hard part begins. Trying to find a couple of GOOD breeding pairs to start with.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee
How did you spy those wooden eggs in the picx?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

i should have looked at this pic first, i posted on another, they look brilliant, you must of had a great time building it, hope your birds arrive soon to christian it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee
> How did you spy those wooden eggs in the picx?


Don't know. They just sort of jumped out at me.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Most if not ALL woman have that nack of having things jump out at them. 
George Men don't usually notice things like that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a terrific job!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Call me lazy ( I don't want to go back and read all the posts).........what are the three sections for? Do you plan on racing your birds?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Yes, I plan on racing them. (Some day) The two lofts on the left are for the cock birds and the hens, the one on the right is for breeding. There is a partition between the two sections on the left so they can't see each other.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your loft is beautiful.

Can't wait to see pictures WITH birds in it!  Enjoy!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great job you've done!!! The loft looks very inviting - bet the new residents will be very happy! Enjoy the search for your new birds!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fantastic loft! You've worked really hard and now have a loft to be very proud of! Can't wait to see your next pics with birds in their new home.

Well done!

Lindi


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Great job on the loft. If you get a breeding pair soon you could try some young bird racing this year.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

George - that looks just marvelous  Are you for hire while you look for your birds? LOL Looking forward to the pictures when you have that loft filled with feathered friends


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Avion said:


> Renee
> How did you spy those wooden eggs in the picx?


I saw them two and I was wondering the same thing as lovebirds lol.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Thank all of you for your comments and input. I am in the process of trying to purchase a couple of breeding pairs to start things off. If anyone has some breeders with good background for sale, let me know. PM me and we will talk.
Thanks again,

George


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Avion

If you are serious about obtaining quality birds, I may have a few leads for you. You may also think about obtainning some young birds first, so you can get started flying right away. This way everything you introduce to your loft will be settled there. This way you will not need prisoners. 

Also what kind of birds are you looking for? What size club are you in? Are you flying competitivly etc? To be honest with you, most of us would be honored to send birds to such a nice loft.

What a nice design that loft is. Thanks Renee for setting the bar so high. 

Randy


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Randy,
Thank you for your comments and offer. Right now, I don't belong to any club. There are several in the county but I haven't contacted any members yet. I am interested in racing and at one time, (decades ago) I had about 130. I am just taking it one step at a time to see where it leads me. Not too big, but enough where my wife and I can enjoy the birds and to race a few. The loft has taken a while to build little by little and now is the time for us to enjoy the fruits of our labor.

Thank you,
George


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Avion

It is good to start small. I have a little of the Vernazza x Calia bloodline in my loft. I have a cock with the bloodline along with Klak Janssen that has bred my some great birds, ie futurity winners and great breeders. I started with 12 birds. All my birds are decendants of those 12. of the 12, 8 were nest mates. I would find a Cock for her that will compliment her. I know Siegels has a good colony of Vernazza Janssens. I have a hen whos four grandparents came straight out of the Janssen's loft. The four were purchased by Mike Ganus. Getting a true Janssen is a feat. Most have their mark on them by other fliers. Many of these better than the originals. 

My colony is mainly Janssen based with many influences along the way. I would not add any question birds to your loft. Know where they come from and know their blood, and better yet race results or families results. You can save many years by getting good birds in the first place. A bird with a proven race record is a good start. 

Randy


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

You're Hired! Great Job!
ND Cooper


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Randy,
I know what you mean when you say to get a good bird that compliments the hen. They are hard to find. I hate to be setting here with one hen and not another bird in the loft. I also don't want to just go and buy something that i will be sorry for in the future just to have a mate for her. I will keep looking until I find the right one. I just need to be patient and the right one will come along.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George,

That is an utterly beautiful loft. The workmanship is exquisite.

Margaret


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A thought would be to get two cocks and one hen from an established winning bloodline and use her to cross in her blood. I used three birds from two separate bloodlines. I then crossed three outside birds into each of these two lines. From here I crossed in cousins etc to each bloodline. Here I kept the bloodlines going of families that I knew were consistent, but alowed for some new key bloodline in. From here I have bred best to best within lines, while crossing lines with a few pairs. I took two families that I knew had what I was looking for. They were Vic Miller and a family based around a Bob Kinney bird. These birds I crossed out and then back into the lines. I would look to winners like Warren and Elton Dinga for a few birds from their sound families. I think there are many good fliers out there that may let you have some birds off their key pairs. 

Randy


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Do you have a contact site for both that I can go to? I would like to see what type bloodlines the birds have and also talk to Warren about some birds.
Thanks,
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Do you have a contact site for both that I can go to? I would like to see what type bloodlines the birds have and also talk to Warren about some birds.
> Thanks,
> George


I found this so far.........

http://www.pigeontrader.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?action=dispallfeatured

Ok. Elton had a full page ad in the Dec. 2007 RPD. Here's the info on the front page.
Elton Dinga
[email protected]
972-333-8106
http://startailpigeons.hypermart.net/


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
Thanks for the sites. I will contact Warren and see what comes up.

Thanks again,
George


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://startailpigeons.hypermart.net/

This is Elton's Site. Warren's is Smithfamilyloft I think. Both these guys do very well in one loft races. Another question to ask is, will you be flying young birds, old birds, futurities etc. This would help you make a descison on what birds you want. Elton's birds are mainly from Sherlackens and Jos Vercamen. Warren's are Ludo Claussens and some Ganus birds.

Randy


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

great job on the loft!!! I especially love the nest boxes


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The one hen that I purchased is of the Vernazza blood line and I want to get a cock bird with similiar blood lines, or Vernazza/Janssen line.

Thanks,
George


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A

Look at Siegels. I think they have a good family of Vernazza Jannsens. I will try and find the article I read about the Janssens that came to America. The Vernazzas were one of the families started from the first Janssen birds. Many of the key families are down from Janssens birds. I just aquired a bird that has 969 blood in him. 

I still think, as well as we have debated, that there are few pure strains of birds. I do believe in aquiring a proven line of birds. A family that is proven. Good examples of this would be Art Hees short faces. Vic Millers birds, Vernazzas, Calias, Bob Kinney's etc. Use their years of work to establish your family. Warren did it with Ludo's. I am using Bob Kinney and Vic Miller bloodlines. Elton is doing it with Sherlaukens birds and Vercammen birds. I know I spelled that wrong. I think if you go hodge podge you must start from scratch all over again. Good luck in your quest of a family.

Randy


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Randy, 
Thanks for the input. I am waiting for the birds to arrive so I can carefully check their background/pedigree and see which would be the best way to go. 
Thanks Again,
George


----------

